# [Solved!] Impossible Creatures Wouldn't Run



## E-102 Gamma (Nov 19, 2015)

So about two weeks ago, it occurred to me that my computer had been running for two months straight. Windows Update hadn't notified me of any updates, for some reason. So I launched Windows Update and found that two months of updates had indeed piled up in its acquiescence. I installed these updates, and a bunch of the optional updates, without any issues. I also installed Unreal Tournament 2004 Editor's Choice Edition.

And then three days ago, I tried to launch my copy of Impossible Creatures, which had been running fine a week prior to these updates, and nothing happened. No intro sequences, no black screen, and not even an hourglass icon next to my mouse cursor. It's as if Windows wasn't paying attention.

I tried reinstalling the game, but that didn't fix it. I tried a full uninstall, renamed the game's directory, and installed it again. Ran into the same problem. Fiddled with the compatibility settings. Still no dice. The game simply refuses to launch.

And then, the same day, I learned that a remastered version of Impossible Creatures had been put on Steam for sale.

So I have several questions:

Is it possible that Microsoft deliberately broke the retail version of Impossible Creatures to sell more units on Steam? And if not, what gives? Impossible Creatures was released after Windows XP was, so it's not even a particularly old game, and has run just fine on Windows 7 until now, just like almost all of my other games. Is it possible that Unreal Tournament's installation was somehow responsible?

And how should I go about trying to fix this? I'm fairly confident that a system Restore would do it, but I'd rather not have to resort to that, as it would mean that I'd have to install UT 2004 ECE again, which would not be a fun time, as the installation involves 9 CDs.

*TL;DR:* Impossible Creatures was working, and then I installed a lot of Windows updates and UT2004, and now it doesn't even try to launch. Reinstalling didn't fix it. Did Microsoft do this on purpose, and how do I fix this?

PS: I am @thebluebumblebee's son.

*EDIT:* This issue was caused by KB3086255, which disabled SafeDisc. I was able to simply turn it back on again, and now Impossible Creatures works. Thanks, guys!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome to TPU!  Love the avatar. 

Microsoft and Steam are not exactly fans of each other.  So that question can be answered quickly with a "no" to them deliberately hurting the game to help Steam sales of Redux version.

You are running W7, not W10, right?  Because W10 is denying game CD-located DRM from playing.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 19, 2015)

They have blacklisted CD based DRM in recent 7/8 patches too iirc


----------



## E-102 Gamma (Nov 19, 2015)

It seems Impossible Creatures does indeed use SafeDisc (version 2.8), so it sounds like you're onto something.

I'm currently combing through the updates I installed in Add/Remove Programs to see if any of them make some mention of this. Will report back if I find and uninstall any suspicious ones.

And yes, I am using Windows 7. Home Premium 64-bit, specifically.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 19, 2015)

If what @R-T-B says is correct about applying this "fix" to all versions of Windows, I may need to be moving on and finding some platforms for a few of my games and see if they have digital versions as well.


----------



## E-102 Gamma (Nov 19, 2015)

@R-T-B was right about the copy protection thing. KB3086255 turned SafeDisc verification off. The corresponding Microsoft Support article has a section on known issues that includes this exact problem, and has a workaround for it that involves one quick elevated command prompt command or one registry edit. It worked wonderfully for me. Problem solved! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, guys!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 19, 2015)

You may bash me... I understand. But these are those rare cases when I use the darkside and crack the game. Just for a less hassle...

For example GTA4 nowdays without xlive hack cannot even be run... As this service is dead... Some ubicrap titles that I own - like far cry 3 also deserve such action...


----------

